# Urgent: Bearded Dragon 'warts'



## MSD Reptiles (Oct 20, 2012)

Gday folks,

Ive had no experience with Beardies, but had a friend on facebook send me this picture asking what the problem is...
She was told by the pet shop that she got it from that its a calcium defeciency. Can anyone please shed some light?

Thanks in advance!

Matthew


----------



## damian83 (Oct 20, 2012)

never seen anything like it


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 20, 2012)

You should be telling your friend to seek veterinary advice


----------



## Ramsayi (Oct 20, 2012)

New morph worth heaps.Warty dragons.


----------



## Stuart (Oct 20, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> You should be telling your friend to seek veterinary advice


Completely agree. Something like that should be checked by a vet before asking on an open forum. 

Heres hoping its not too bad and the little guy is ok


----------



## damian83 (Oct 20, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> New morph worth heaps.Warty dragons.



I thoughtgt was a two horned rhino dragon


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Oct 20, 2012)

lol 

And yes, i agree and have said the same. Just was curious as to whether its been seen before, and what better place to ask than on here!!


----------



## TheReptileben (Oct 20, 2012)

apart for possible health risks it look pretty cool


----------



## Wild~Touch (Oct 20, 2012)

looks like yellow fungus disease


----------



## saintanger (Oct 20, 2012)

she also seems to be missing toes on ther left front foot. best to get a vet to diagnose, doesn't look to good.


----------



## animal805 (Oct 20, 2012)

geckojosh said:


> you should be telling your friend to seek veterinary advice



asap


----------



## Flaviruthless (Oct 20, 2012)

Maybe it has HERPes.... Jokes aside, I would be taking it to the vet as soon as possible.


----------

